# NJOA Poised for Reef Building



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

NJOA Charity Poised For Reef Building 
_________________________________________________________________

It gives me great pleasure to announce that Greater Point Pleasant Charter Boat Association has become the newest member of NJOA "Environmental Projects." NJOA Environmental Projects is a charity designed to improve land, marine and fresh water habitat health by means of conservation and environmental stewardship.

The Greater Point Pleasant Charter Boat Association has a long history of improving New Jersey's coastal fisheries and is known for its work on marine conservation and environmental issues. The organization's primary focus has been building artificial reefs.

GPPCBA donates nearly all of its Mako Mania tournament (the premiere shark fishing tournament) revenues to worthy causes and organizations involved in improving marine ecosystem health and reef building. Along with their scholarship program, the organization donates its expertise and vessel use to introduce under-privileged kids and special interest groups to experience the joys of fishing.

Now, as part of its commitment to recreational angling, the GPPCBA will partner with NJOA Environmental Projects to create new artificial reefs. However, before building new reefs, both organizations will continue to dedicate their efforts to ensuring that commercial fixed gear is removed from current artificial reef sites so that recreational anglers can use them without obstruction. 

You too can help in this endeavor by sending a prewritten letter to Governor Christie, Senate President Sweeney and Assembly Speaker Oliver requesting that commercial fixed gear be removed from artificial reefs in accordance with federal policy/regulations. Your support will help us to get back to reef building. It's as simple as clicking on the link that follows: (or copy and paste to your browser) 

http://capwiz.com/njoutdooralliance/issues/alert/?alertid=14732991&PROCESS=Take+Action 

On behalf of the trustees and NJOA membership I'd like to welcome the Greater Point Pleasant Charter Boat Association to the family of NJOA non-profits. We look forward to a productive relationship founded on environmental stewardship and love of the outdoors.


______________________________________________________________________

Anthony P. Mauro, Sr
Chair
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance 
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Conservation Foundation
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Environmental Projects 

"We've got your back!" ________________________________________________

JOIN NJOA: http://www.njoutdooralliance.org/support/njoa.html


----------

